# I was right, he's sick



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well Mr. Blueberry isn't doing very well. All of the scales underneath his throat have turned white. His other scales are mottled grey. Underneath, he's turning almost a rust color, and it looks like the color in his fins are beginning to look like rust too...it's like it's seeping down into him, whatever it is. His water is clean, he's still eating, but he's not swimming very much and doesn't look well.

Any ideas?


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds a lot like ICH from the white-ish color. Thats what mine had. I think he came with it, and I just didnt notice it until it was to late. Rid-Ich from the local store is something like 6.99 a bottle, might want to run out and get it.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ich looks like grains of salt in that it is raised, not just a color. So that makes me think it might not be ick. Here is a good website that you could look through and see if you see anything like it : http://www.fishpalace.org/Disease.html


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well from that site it looks like it "might" be velvet or some kind of bacteria. I definately don't think it's ich. Do betta's get velvet?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes I am almost positive they can.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well then I guess I should try getting a little bit of medicine this afternoon...it really does look most like that. The only thing that isn't consistent, is that it's his scales turning that color, and it's not dusty. Well I guess at this point it doesn't hurt to try something. The pima fix isn't keeping up.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Bettas definately can get velvet. Could it be a bacteria infection? Are they more like streaks or spots? I'm thinking bacteria since the pimafix seemed to be holding it off before. Maybe try some stronger antibiotics. Its so hard to say without seeing him myself.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, and I can't get a good photo. It's not streaks or spots. It is individual scales turning completely gray. It started on top of his head, now all the scales under his throat are white. The rib of bottom scales on both sides of his belly where the fin attaches are a bit rusty colored (which could have nothing to do with it). It's scale by scale though, it's not fuzzy looking, but the discoloration sounds like velvet. When my class this afternoon gets out, I'll go to the pet store and see what I can find.


----------

